# The Historic Powhatan Resort, a Hilton Vacation Club   (email 03/15/2022)



## DRIless (Mar 17, 2022)

email 03/15/2022





> Dear Owner,
> 
> As promised in August 2021, we made a commitment to keep you informed of any changes about Hilton Grand Vacations’ acquisition of Diamond Resorts. We are excited to report that efforts are currently underway at *The Historic Powhatan Resort* to bring the property under the Hilton Grand Vacations brand.
> 
> ...


----------



## dayooper (Mar 17, 2022)

DRIless said:


> email 03/15/2022



Do you own a week at Powhatan or are a points owner? If you are a points owner, this debunks the myth of once a resort rebrands, DRI owners not in HGV Max will lose access the DRI salesman have been pushing.


----------



## DRIless (Mar 17, 2022)

I own a deeded week that is enrolled in THE Club for points every year, but I can reserve my own deeded unit if I want to with enough notice.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 17, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 17, 2022)

Sound good for Powhatan owners, but what about their sister resort Greensprings Vacation Resort?


----------



## GT75 (Mar 17, 2022)

DRIless said:


> As promised in August 2021, we made a commitment to keep you informed of any changes about Hilton Grand Vacations’ acquisition of Diamond Resorts. We are excited to report that efforts are currently underway at *The Historic Powhatan Resort* to bring the property under the Hilton Grand Vacations brand.
> 
> The rebranding will take place during the first half of 2022. Once rebranded, the new name will be *The Historic Powhatan Resort, a Hilton Vacation Club*



I see both HGVC (Hilton Grand Vacations Club) and HVC (Hilton Vacation Club) being used in this document.    I am totally confused.    Is this going to be an HGVC or HVC property?   I would guess (w/o knowing former DRI properties) that this would be HVC.


----------



## youppi (Mar 18, 2022)

GT75 said:


> I see both HGVC (Hilton Grand Vacations Club) and HVC (Hilton Vacation Club) being used in this document.    I am totally confused.    Is this going to be an HGVC or HVC property?   I would guess (w/o knowing former DRI properties) that this would be HVC.


Where do you see HGVC ?
I see only Hilton Grand Vacations (HGV) and HGV is the entity over Hilton Vacation Club, Hilton Grand Vacations Club and Hilton Club.
see the picture bellow from https://s27.q4cdn.com/757306400/files/doc_presentations/FINAL-HGV-DRI-Slides-(1).pdf


----------



## GT75 (Mar 18, 2022)

youppi said:


> Where do you see HGVC ?


You are correct.    I added club to HGV.    Thanks for straightening me out.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 18, 2022)

What's confusing is that there is "Hilton Grand Vacations" company brand, and "Hilton Grand Vacations Club" brand. These will continue to be easily confused.


----------



## youppi (Mar 18, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> What's confusing is that there is "Hilton Grand Vacations" company brand, and "Hilton Grand Vacations Club" brand. These will continue to be easily confused.


They should rename the 3 clubs to something else (remove Grand and Vacation(s) words) to avoid confusion with the company name, Hilton Grand Vacations.
Example:
"Hilton Vacation Club" could be "Hilton Club"
"Hilton Grand Vacations Club" could be "Hilton Prime Club"
"Hilton Club" could be "Hilton Luxury Club"


----------



## GT75 (Mar 18, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> What's confusing is that there is "Hilton Grand Vacations" company brand, and "Hilton Grand Vacations Club" brand. These will continue to be easily confused.


I certainly got caught.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 19, 2022)

DRIless said:


> I own a deeded week that is enrolled in THE Club for points every year, but I can reserve my own deeded unit if I want to with enough notice.


So weeks owners are protected as expected ... wonder how points owners fare?


----------



## DRIless (Mar 20, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> So weeks owners are protected as expected ... wonder how points owners fare?


?  Protected from what


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 20, 2022)

DRIless said:


> ?  Protected from what


The letter was posted above


----------



## DRIless (Mar 21, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> The letter was posted above


I posted the letter, but still don't understand what you think I'm being "protected" from.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 21, 2022)

DRIless said:


> I posted the letter, but still don't understand what you think I'm being "protected" from.


Lol sorry


----------

